# Mail Collection?



## Mack (Oct 1, 2008)

I guess this topic is a bit of an old chestnut now. I don't have a PO box in Dubai nor do I have an employer address. I'm about to move to Sports City and have been told by the Post Office that there's no boxes available in my area. To top it all off, my apartment building manager won't permit boxes in the basement or lobby of my building.
So, my question is; does anybody know of a mail collection service in Dubai that caters for people with no other means of collecting mail?

Thanks in advance
Mack


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Why don't you simply get a PO box?
There are plenty of places that you can get the boxes - bound to be one near where you live or work.
We have one in Abu Dhabi and the PO box hall is just a few km from where we live - so easy to check for post, when we want to.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mack (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Steve. Yes thought of that, but told by the Post Office that there's no boxes available in my area. Will try again though.

Cheers


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Steves point is to try another area I think - as long as you can get to it, there's no reason why you are restricted to a PO Box in your locale is there ?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

People still use the mail?

Wow, I learn something new every day.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

HMRC still insist on writing to me directly to tell me how much I don;t owe them, even if I don't have to do a tax return any more.


----------



## Mack (Oct 1, 2008)

twowheelsgood said:


> HMRC still insist on writing to me directly to tell me how much I don;t owe them, even if I don't have to do a tax return any more.


Yes - not only Gov Depts, but banks insist on postal addresses as do credit card agencies etc. HMRC wrote me recently to tell me they owe me £3.50!


----------



## NjxNA (Jan 13, 2013)

Mack said:


> Hi Steve. Yes thought of that, but told by the Post Office that there's no boxes available in my area. Will try again though.
> 
> Cheers


I think there are loads of boxes right next the Kartdrome in Motorcity.


----------



## laocoon (Jun 27, 2015)

What does it cost to rent a private (as opposed to company) PO Box in downtown Dubai?

Thanks


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

I use firstpostbox.com , they collect all my mails and parcels from the post and then they can either ship everything to you via Aramex or you can collect it from their office at Meydan hotel. They also scan front pages of the envelope, so at least I can see if it is important or not.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes, but I don't think any of them are available. I tried last year, and just checked the Emirates Post website again. It still indicates that no p.o. boxes are available in the Dubai zones. However, there are boxes available at several post offices. Don't know if any are near enough for the OP, though.




https://www.epg.ae/esvc/services/postbox/newbox/decorated.xhtml





NjxNA said:


> I think there are loads of boxes right next the Kartdrome in Motorcity.


----------



## laocoon (Jun 27, 2015)

I


Malbec said:


> I use firstpostbox.com , they collect all my mails and parcels from the post and then they can either ship everything to you via Aramex or you can collect it from their office at Meydan hotel. They also scan front pages of the envelope, so at least I can see if it is important or not.


Thanks for the tip Malbec, this looks like a very interesting alternative to an "official" postbox.


----------



## Mack (Oct 1, 2008)

*firstpostbox*



Malbec said:


> I use firstpostbox.com , they collect all my mails and parcels from the post and then they can either ship everything to you via Aramex or you can collect it from their office at Meydan hotel. They also scan front pages of the envelope, so at least I can see if it is important or not.


Have firstpostbox shut down? I've been trying to contact them, but their web sites been down for about a week.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Probably they have some temporary website issues. PM sent.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

There are post boxes in Motor City but they are already taken. I live just down the road and the nearest we could get one was the GARDENS!!!!


----------



## Ahmed MM (Nov 25, 2015)

Just go to any Aramex branch & give them the package that you want because they don't require any PO box to send the packages & they send it directly to the person when they contact his phone number that you have given them also when you want to get a mail from outside ask the other part to send it out through Aramex so you would get also here directly to you without the need of a po box from the other party to + if you don't answer your call or the other party who send stuff to you then they will simply keep the package in their offices until you come & collect it personally " I tried this Aramex method for over 20 mails & packages + it works as the same with DHL , UPS , "


----------



## Ahmed MM (Nov 25, 2015)

Aramex also can arrange taking your debit cards , id , documents within the city too they do all sort of things + they are great & you don't have to worry about getting an Aramex branch next to u just call them & tell them which Aramex branch is the nearest to u so that the next time they wouldn't able to reach you they can just simply put it in their office 

Here's their number :- ( 600544000 ) it's free

Best regards 

Ahmed


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Sadly this isn't an option when you NEED to provide an actual mailing address for banks, credit card companies etc etc


----------



## Ahmed MM (Nov 25, 2015)

No , it works fine , got ma cards & everything sort out fine


----------



## laocoon (Jun 27, 2015)

Is firstpostbox.com still the way to go if you need a physical mailing address in the UAE or are there other providers as well?


----------



## ttdubai (Dec 28, 2015)

You could use a friend's PO box. The name on letters is not checked at all, everything with the PO box number arrives. (That's why you sometimes get letters addressed to the previous owners of your PO box...)

The envelopes of the letters in your PO box are scanned, and you can login at Page Redirection to view them. It takes some days, and sometimes they forget to scan a letter, but it works in 95% of the cases. So there is no need to regularly check the PO box in case it's far away.

You will be notified by SMS about parcels and registered mail.


----------



## laocoon (Jun 27, 2015)

ttdubai said:


> You could use a friend's PO box. The name on letters is not checked at all, everything with the PO box number arrives. (That's why you sometimes get letters addressed to the previous owners of your PO box...)
> 
> The envelopes of the letters in your PO box are scanned, and you can login at Page Redirection to view them. It takes some days, and sometimes they forget to scan a letter, but it works in 95% of the cases. So there is no need to regularly check the PO box in case it's far away.
> 
> You will be notified by SMS about parcels and registered mail.


Well, I don't have any friends in Dubai... 
On a more serious note, I need a "residential" mailing address, not a PO Box and firstpostbox's service does the trick. I was just wondering whether there are other service providers out there.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

laocoon said:


> Is firstpostbox.com still the way to go if you need a physical mailing address in the UAE or are there other providers as well?


There may be more. You can approach some companies providing virtual office in Dubai and ask them if they provide corporate services. One of the other service I know is provided by Freemont Group and it costs €250 / month for weekly collection and monthly PDF scans (weekly PDF scans +50%). I am however not sure if you can use this service if you are not their client.


----------



## laocoon (Jun 27, 2015)

Malbec said:


> There may be more. You can approach some companies providing virtual office in Dubai and ask them if they provide corporate services. One of the other service I know is provided by Freemont Group and it costs €250 / month for weekly collection and monthly PDF scans (weekly PDF scans +50%). I am however not sure if you can use this service if you are not their client.


Thanks for the tip, *Malbec*.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Malbec said:


> and it costs €250 / month for weekly collection and monthly PDF scans


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Malbec said:


> There may be more. You can approach some companies providing virtual office in Dubai and ask them if they provide corporate services. One of the other service I know is provided by Freemont Group and it costs €250 / month for weekly collection and monthly PDF scans (weekly PDF scans +50%). I am however not sure if you can use this service if you are not their client.


€250 per year, sorry.


----------

